# Sicarius, Captain of the Ultramarines 2nd Company



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I painted Sicarius a few months back, but I never bothered putting up pictures. Of course, when I do bother taking pictures, some jackass grabs it and asks what it is, and breaks the banner off... which is why the second picture is missing the back banner. I took it at an angle where the head covers the chip on the backpack from where the banner got snapped off-- it's easy enough to reglue, but grr. The entire model was done with Reaper Master Series triads, which requires a lot of mixing. You can probably do something similar with GW paint, as long as you thin it down a lot... if you did it with GW paint, it'd be roughly a 75/25 mix of Regal and Ultramarines blue for the basecoat, a 50/50 Regal and Ultramarines Blue highlight worked up to pure Ultramarines blue, then a 75/25 mix of Ultramarines and Ice Blue.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Not too shabby at all. Why is the second pic so odd looking though?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Probably because I did a bad job of cropping it since my camera takes 10 megapixel shots and it comes out being absolutely huge if I don't cut it down. Thanks though


----------



## PathogEN (Dec 31, 2006)

awesome, really.

who is this jackass and what was he doing picking up you masterpiece, please tell me you punched him the face


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I live in a fraternity house. 'nuff said.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

The Son of Horus said:


> I live in a fraternity house. 'nuff said.


Hide the toys! :lol: 

Very nice, SoH.


----------



## Ben_Weekes (Nov 23, 2008)

i do love the way people who dont understand the hobby do that. u just finish the last bit of highlighting...u put the kettle on satisfied with your work...u come back and some idiots got their fingers all over it. or as my girlfriend does...doesnt understand tht glue takes time to set...picks things up...says shes likes it and is going to keep it...breaks things then doesnt understand y i shout at her lol. great work tho. i love this figure and i prefer it to the newer edition. does anyone know where i can get it from? the only place i can find it is ebay and its looking like its gunna set me back £40. which if neccessary i will spend. if anyone knows anywhere where i can get it cheaper this would b very appreachiated


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Really great job there... just make sure you spill the beer of that banner breaker, several times!  (The banner was my favorite bit!)


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice mini! You manage to achieve a very distinctive look with your painting style and the Reaper triads, I must try them out some time if i can find a UK stockist.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

nicely done mini love the work on the face, great amount of detail. question though, where did you get the mini. I only started playing over the last year and i've never seen one that looks like that. Is it an old model?


----------



## jlunio (Oct 21, 2008)

Just teabag him while he sleeps. 

Awesome job on the mini thou, looks like you took the time to work on it.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

I like it mate the blue is very nicely done and the face is excellent my only critisism is that the shading could do to be a little more defined like by using a darker recess colour like regal blue which would really give him a lot more definition. good work mate, JD


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Well painted, when I redo mine I will pop him up too. He is so much better than the latest model, even though this pose is weird.

I hate people who damage models. I couldn't count how many times my idiot brother has stood on this guy. And once I beat him, so he got really angry and swept all my models off the board, broke half of them too. Never played him again. Did I mention the one he managed to knock out of my display cabinet onto the floor?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Wusword77 said:


> nicely done mini love the work on the face, great amount of detail. question though, where did you get the mini. I only started playing over the last year and i've never seen one that looks like that. Is it an old model?


I believe its the Sicarius for the Medusa V campaign a little while ago. He was elected to lead the chapters sent there, so I'm pretty sure he got a model in all that.


----------



## Ben_Weekes (Nov 23, 2008)

yeah it is an old model...im trying to get hold of it as well and its looking like its going to set me back a nice round £40  unless anyone knows where i can get it cheaper?


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah it is darkreever. It was just when I was getting into the hobby, and you have no idea how much begging it took to get my parents to let me buy it. I owed them like 10 bucks afterward cause I had just bought something else


----------



## muffinman82 (Oct 29, 2008)

I would have shoved a beer can done his throat!!!!

nice work


----------

